# Good deals on Xeon 5063 Dual Core with HT



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2010)

I have not checked if all four retailers made a mistake but it seems like this 3.2 GHZ socket 771 baby can be yours for 280 DKR ($51) a piece. Street price in US is around $150 and that still cheap. MB and RAM will set you back a bit more but if your are looking for an upgrade.

http://www.edbpriser.dk/Product/Details.aspx?pid=210693 (a Danish site, in Danish).

Have to stop looking.....just ordered another X58 board...the crunching addiction got me hard.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Xeon 50xx series = Dempsey = POS. They're Pentium D's with HTT.


----------



## mstenholm (Feb 20, 2010)

Got it. I stick to i7.


----------

